# Vice to hold small carvings



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

Just made this small vise or holder to hold small carvings.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*outstanding!*

A minimalist approach to holding those small pieces for certain. Adjustable also for different sizes. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

A great design that is simple, but effective! What type of small carvings do you make? Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

I do pendants for necklaces , small boxes, and table top sculptures.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info. It would be interesting to see some of those projects - or something you're working on now. Be safe.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

We LOVE pictures,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

*Update on vice*

Here is the latest updated pics of the vice with a carving. I have added to the vice to have it swivel .


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, that is some fantastic carving, we would love to see more.

I like your tool case also, that is nice.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Nice and simple----what did you use for the swivel? Nut and bolt or something better?


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

Mike for the swivel I used a shelf pin 3/16 x 3/16th , has a little raise center. Got them from an Ace hardware.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I admire your practical nature---simple, easily obtained things to make a useful tool---


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

Just finished the carving a Golden Dragon out of Yellow Heart. Now to find something to build a box out of


----------



## Floyd69 (Feb 8, 2014)

Firewoodstudio

Nice carved dragon. I may have to give carving a try. What would be the best wood to start with?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

If firewoodstudio does not respond---bass wood is a good starter wood-----straight grained redwood is also easy to work----(1/4 sawn)


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Basswood is probably the best wood to use when you're just starting out. The top supplier is Heineke, I've never heard of any criticism at all. Heineke understands how to cut a log for carving, They understand that northern basswood is of superior quality when compared with southern bass wood which may have many hard spots that you won't find until you're into it.

If you want to try to carve any of the conifers like pine or spruce or western red cedar or redwood, be aware of a few things: 
1. Straight grain. All my carving wood (western red cedar) is split, not sawn. 
2. Take a ruler. You're looking for ring counts in the range of 15-40 per inch. Less that that is so soft and punky, it really is a fence board. More than 40/inch gets sort of boney but still carvable.
3. Conifer wood will split out ahead of your tool. You've got to make stop cuts where you plan the shaving to end.
4. Star near the stop cut and work back from there. Each gouge shaving acts as the stop cut for the next one. Seems bass-akward, but it works far, far better than starting 4" away.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Firewood: how would the vise hold carvings which are somewhat "lumpy," such as a leg for a sea turtle? I am so paranoid about getting cut that I can't imagine holding smaller pieces.


----------



## Floyd69 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks mikeswood and Robson Valley, very helpful.


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes basswood is a good wood to start, if you want to carve hardwoods ,,box wood is a good straight grain wood. 
To hold lumpy objects to carve with the vice I shown try some round wood dowels in the holes with some height to them sometimes I do that with tape rapped it to help hold due to odd shapes. Will get a pic up later.


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

*Wood to carve*



Floyd69 said:


> Firewoodstudio
> 
> Nice carved dragon. I may have to give carving a try. What would be the best wood to start with?


The dragon is yellow heart not a good carving wood. Bass wood is easy to carve .


----------



## Floyd69 (Feb 8, 2014)

Firewoodstudio

Thanks for your help. I am forging up the needed tools. The best part of being a blacksmith is I can make them myself.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Floyd----please start a tool making thread----I know that many others are interested in seeing how it is done----Mike---


----------



## Floyd69 (Feb 8, 2014)

mikeswoods said:


> Floyd----please start a tool making thread----I know that many others are interested in seeing how it is done----Mike---


mikeswoods

That sounds like a good idea. I still have a bit of study for what is best needed and how to approach this kind of thread. since I have a full plate till Christmas, I will work it up for the new year, and make some videos as well.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Glad to hear it--Epicfail has a thread going on how he makes a knife blade---

I was impressed with the techniques he has developed--(I even bought one of the finished knives)

Even if you haven't got it down pat, I bet you will find a lot of folks will enjoy the process.


----------

